# A recent shoot (some lingerie photos)



## Erik McCormick (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been MIA for awhile as I got a new computer and lost all my links. Anyway, I can't remember if it's OK to post some photos like this. If not, mods feel free to delete the offending photos.

Anyway, I got work with a beautiful young lady. Here are a few photos:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 2, 2009)

sampreap said:


> I just spent 10 minutes alone with those pictures....... now i need a nap



:roll::er:


First of all, uncalled for. 
Second of all, didn't need to know that.


----------



## Battou (Apr 2, 2009)

The Ipod in the third one seems out of place somehow. Feels more like an Ipod ad than anything.



Sw1tchFX said:


> :roll::er:
> 
> 
> First of all, uncalled for.
> Second of all, didn't need to know that.



I agree


----------



## m2v (Apr 2, 2009)

#1 and #4 :thumbup:


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 2, 2009)

In these photos the subject is great!  Good poses, lighting, subject..but the background takes alot away from the pictures.   The only one that has harmony is #1.  Pretty interesting background to subject matter ratio.  The other two have an interesting subject with bland backgrounds.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 2, 2009)

The lighting, poses and subject are all great.

Is it just me, or are the images not as sharp as they could/should be?  Do you sharpen as part of your workflow?  It might be processing and/or compression but it might also be a focus issue.


----------



## *photo36 (Apr 2, 2009)

All are great. Nos. 2 and 4 are better.


----------



## Teresa (Apr 2, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> :roll::er:
> 
> 
> First of all, uncalled for.
> Second of all, didn't need to know that.




maybe he didnt mean it in that way, maybe he meant he spent 10 minutes with the photos for PP and now he needs a nap! geez....such dirty minds!


----------



## Erik McCormick (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comments and critiques.  The first two shots were taken outside in cold and windy weather.  I almost exclusively shoot outside in natural light, so this posed a major problem.  I didn't get all the shots I wanted, so we scheduled the next shoot.  We just used white sheets on a bed in my hotel room and an AB800 with large softbox as the only light source.

A couple of photos I edited on my laptop which it's screen leaves a lot to be desired.  I'm thinking that's why they appear "soft", although I'm pretty positive it's not a focus issue.


----------



## CW Jones (Apr 3, 2009)

the one where she is laying on the bed is great, my favorite out of the set. she is a gorgeous girl, probably why I like the one I like! 

Great work!


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 3, 2009)

over all very nice set


----------



## kombizz (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the #1, & #3


----------

